# Grooming Band sizes



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I need to buy some more bands for Pebble's top knot and I'm not sure what size to get. I am going to buy them from http://www.showoffproducts.com/bands.htm and am completely confused over which size works best. I know this was already discussed millions of times on here, but I can't seem to find any of the threads.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I think a lot of us use the medium, 5/16 fine weight- yellow bands. Both Stacy and Andrea recommended these bands to me and I really like them!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I bought the 5/16 light weight in white. I prefer the white, they blend in with the hair better.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I also really like my band container from ShowOff. I would recommend band scissors, if you don't already have a pair, for taking out the bands as they help prevent breakage.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 22 2008, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638874


> I also really like my band container from ShowOff. I would recommend band scissors, if you don't already have a pair, for taking out the bands as they help prevent breakage. [/B]


Haha, I have both of those things in my cart already


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I prefer the 1/4" size. That's the size I use on my bows if you want to take a look.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 21 2008, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638874


> I also really like my band container from ShowOff. I would recommend band scissors, if you don't already have a pair, for taking out the bands as they help prevent breakage. [/B]


Next time I order bands I will have to get a container! I always have bands all over...

I use a envelope opener to cut out Jax's bands. I have the band scissors too, but used the letter opener at work and it worked great! It's the kind that you hold and it slips through the top of the envelope.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use the small light weight from Laineeltd.com


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting the store links, Laura and Jackie.

Q: For those that do a band up front and then another one or two behind it, do you vary the size of the band or do you use the same size for however many groupings of hair you do? TIA!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Sep 21 2008, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638887


> Thanks for posting the store links, Laura and Jackie.
> 
> Q: For those that do a band up front and then another one or two behind it, do you vary the size of the band or do you use the same size for however many groupings of hair you do? TIA! [/B]


I use the same bands for every grouping/topknot I do. I like the yellow 5/16th fine weight ones from show Off, they are the easiest on the hair and are easy to work with. 










Here is a shot of Caira with multiple bands in.

When i show, I use a thicker band but as soon as I can, I take out the heavier bands and redo the topknot with the yellow.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Sep 21 2008, 11:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638878


> I use a envelope opener to cut out Jax's bands. I have the band scissors too, but used the letter opener at work and it worked great! It's the kind that you hold and it slips through the top of the envelope.[/B]



Now that's smart. I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 22 2008, 12:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638912


> QUOTE (oiseaux @ Sep 21 2008, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638887





> Thanks for posting the store links, Laura and Jackie.
> 
> Q: For those that do a band up front and then another one or two behind it, do you vary the size of the band or do you use the same size for however many groupings of hair you do? TIA! [/B]


I use the same bands for every grouping/topknot I do. I like the yellow 5/16th fine weight ones from show Off, they are the easiest on the hair and are easy to work with. 










Here is a shot of Caira with multiple bands in.

When i show, I use a thicker band but as soon as I can, I take out the heavier bands and redo the topknot with the yellow.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info, Stacy! That's some fancy topknotting with Caira! I will have to try the ones on the face, too, to help with the food staining. Right now he gets gets a washcloth everyday after he eats.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I just purchased some 5/16 that were recommended in another thread. I LOVE them.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Sep 22 2008, 09:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639014


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 22 2008, 12:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638912





> QUOTE (oiseaux @ Sep 21 2008, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638887





> Thanks for posting the store links, Laura and Jackie.
> 
> Q: For those that do a band up front and then another one or two behind it, do you vary the size of the band or do you use the same size for however many groupings of hair you do? TIA! [/B]


I use the same bands for every grouping/topknot I do. I like the yellow 5/16th fine weight ones from show Off, they are the easiest on the hair and are easy to work with. 

Here is a shot of Caira with multiple bands in.

When i show, I use a thicker band but as soon as I can, I take out the heavier bands and redo the topknot with the yellow.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info, Stacy! That's some fancy topknotting with Caira! I will have to try the ones on the face, too, to help with the food staining. Right now he gets gets a washcloth everyday after he eats.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Caira's topknots are a lot simpler these days! I only had her banded like that to keep the hair out of her mouth. Now Chowder has that fancy topknot, although he still manages to get hair in his mouth!

Let me know if banding the moustache helps with food staining! I keep it banded to again, keep it from winding up in the mouth and chewed off. You should try putting some bands in the beard to keep it from falling in the foodbowl, that is the problem I always have! Esp Lucy - her ear hair is always dragging in the food!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Stacy! That's some fancy topknotting with Caira! I will have to try the ones on the face, too, to help with the food staining. Right now he gets gets a washcloth everyday after he eats.
[/QUOTE]


Caira's topknots are a lot simpler these days! I only had her banded like that to keep the hair out of her mouth. Now Chowder has that fancy topknot, although he still manages to get hair in his mouth!

Let me know if banding the moustache helps with food staining! I keep it banded to again, keep it from winding up in the mouth and chewed off. You should try putting some bands in the beard to keep it from falling in the foodbowl, that is the problem I always have! Esp Lucy - her ear hair is always dragging in the food!
[/QUOTE]

I use the medium fine weight yellows from showoff too. They are the absolute best for growing hair. I've banded Smudge's ears occassionally to keep it out of her food and it worked fine. Just remember to take them out so the ear hair doesn't tangle over night. 

Cathy

[attachment=41335SCN1043..._resized.jpg]


----------

